# [Q] Texting and/or Calling App that works without wifi or mobile network!



## wndrwmn87 (Apr 4, 2013)

I am looking for a app that works without a wifi or a mobile 3G network. I have three different smartphones that I need to install this app on: One is a Galaxy S3, the other is a BB, and the last one is a Virgin Mobile Venture. I need a app that will allow me to communicate to the phones that require no wifi or mobile network access. Is there any out there?


----------



## Pennycake (Apr 4, 2013)

So you want it to work via Bluetooth ?

Are these phones always going to be near each other with BT turned on ?

Can it use mobile data, just not "3G" ?

What are you trying to accomplish ?


----------



## basketthis (Apr 4, 2013)

wndrwmn87 said:


> I am looking for a app that works without a wifi or a mobile 3G network. I have three different smartphones that I need to install this app on: One is a Galaxy S3, the other is a BB, and the last one is a Virgin Mobile Venture. I need a app that will allow me to communicate to the phones that require no wifi or mobile network access. Is there any out there?

Click to collapse



I don't know how or what you want them to "communicate". But you could definitely hook them all up to the computer through usb and they would "communicate". 
Wireless communication will not be possible without some sort of transceiver. And Bluetooth may be a possible solution for file transfers. It will really depend on your capabilities and knowhow. 
The more I think about it, the more I feel that this post is a prank.


----------



## AcquiredIntellect (Apr 4, 2013)

How do you plan on sending a call without a network or any type of wireless signal transfer you can't use Bluetooth because that would only allow you to call people right next to you or in the same room maybe a couple rooms over your voice travels farther then a Bluetooth connection does. And connecting it to your computer to call someone does you know good without and internet connection. So your back to your voice again....its kind of impossible to do what you are trying to do.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pennycake (Apr 4, 2013)

basketthis said:


> The more I think about it, the more I feel that this post is a prank.

Click to collapse



I think that a lot, but I've seen people come up with some truly _unique _questions.


----------



## wndrwmn87 (Apr 4, 2013)

basketthis said:


> I don't know how or what you want them to "communicate". But you could definitely hook them all up to the computer through usb and they would "communicate".
> Wireless communication will not be possible without some sort of transceiver. And Bluetooth may be a possible solution for file transfers. It will really depend on your capabilities and knowhow.
> The more I think about it, the more I feel that this post is a prank.

Click to collapse



Thank you, This is not a prank, I am looking for something that will be able to communicate without a mobile network, I seen someone had at least a texting app that worked, but i am looking for one that you can call as well as text without the mobile network. I see now that it is unrealistic to say without wifi or mobile network.


----------



## wndrwmn87 (Apr 4, 2013)

Pennycake said:


> So you want it to work via Bluetooth ?
> 
> Are these phones always going to be near each other with BT turned on ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for the response. They are not all going to be in the same area at the same time, and I am unable to use the mobile network.


----------



## Domoo (Apr 5, 2013)

Pen, paper, and a stamp? 

Sent from my GT-P3110


----------



## error: username not found (Apr 6, 2013)

I think the app you're looking for is KakaoTalk https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kakao.talk&hl=en
It's a cross-platform (Android, iOS, BlackBerry) free texting and calling app.

Of course, you need some kind of data connection, either WiFi or 3G.
I assume you're travelling out of your country and don't want to pay roaming fees, so you would have to find a WiFi hotspot to use this app.


----------



## xender2013 (Mar 12, 2014)

*a app that works without a wifi*

just have a try of Xender,it can transfer pictures, videos, documents even contact list to friends at a moment! one of its most important advantages is it runs without wifi. so i want to suggest it because it is very convenniet . 
if you like it, please share it with your friends~



wndrwmn87 said:


> I am looking for a app that works without a wifi or a mobile 3G network. I have three different smartphones that I need to install this app on: One is a Galaxy S3, the other is a BB, and the last one is a Virgin Mobile Venture. I need a app that will allow me to communicate to the phones that require no wifi or mobile network access. Is there any out there?

Click to collapse


----------

